# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  تاريخ القرقيعان

## MOONY

معنى كلمة قرقيعان:
وتعود كلمة القريقعان أو الكركيعان كما يشير البعض الى «قرع الأبواب وقيل من الأصوات الصادرة عن الحلوى والمكسرات عندما تقرقع وتتحرك داخل الخريطة (الكيس) الذي يكون معلقاً على أعناق الأطفال وقيل هي صوت الحجارة البحرية يضربون بعضها ببعض أثناء التجوال فتصدر قرقعة كتعبير للفرح والعرس الجماعي البهيج.
لكن بعض المصادر تقول ان أصل كلمة كريكعان تحريف لعادة كانت تمارس في عصر العباسيين، وهي الطلب في منتصف الشهر بحداء أقرب إلى الرجز يقول: يا صاحب الـبيت أجر جـوعان يـا ربنا إعطه بيتـاً في عالي الجنان»، وكـان الفقراء يقصدون بيت الخليفة وبيوت الوزراء بهذه الأغنية طوال ليل ونهار منتصف رمضان كما ذكـر أبو الفرج الأصفهاني في المجلد الخامس من كتاب «الأغاني».
...............................................
مبدأ المناسبة:
سواءً كان القول الأول هو الصحيح أم الثاني فإن مبدأ القرقيعان يرجع إلى مولد سبط رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) الحسن بن علي ( عليه السَّلام ) ، حيث أن ولادته الميمونة كانت في النصف من شهر رمضان المبارك من السنة الثانية أو الثالثة من الهجرة المباركة .

نعم كان النبي المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ينتظر بفارغ الصبر أول وليد لبيت الرسالة و ما أن بُشِّر بولادته حتى أسرع إلى بيت فاطمة ( عليها السلام ) فرِحاً مسروراً ، ثم استدعى سبطه الحبيب ليشمَّه و يُقبلهُ و يؤذِّن و يُقيم في أذُنيه ، حينها نزل عليه جبريل ( عليه السَّلام ) ليُهنئه أولاً ، ثم ليقول له سمِّه حَسَناً ، فسماهُ حسناً بأمر من الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ .
و ما أن عَلِمَ المسلمون بخبر الولاة الميمونة التي فرح بها النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و أهل بيته ( عليهم السلام ) حتى توافدوا على بيت الرسول ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يزفون إليه أحر آيات التهاني و يباركون له مولد سبطه الحسن ، و هكذا بقيت هذه العادة جارية في المسلمين

.................................................. ............................ز

من أول من أحيا هذه المناسبة؟
مناسبة قرقيعان هي بمناسبة مولد الإمام الحسن (ع) فقامت السيدة فاطمه بتوزيع سكر ملون على اهل البيت و الاقارب و الناس في 15 رمضان 
فتداولهاااا الناس إلى الآن 
و اصل كلمة قرقيعان هي : قرة عين 
و لكن مع مرور الزمن اصبحت قرقيعان
منقول

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ...

 والله شي حلو ويرفع الرأس بسبط الرسول الحسن بن علي عليه السلام ...

الله يعطيج العافية ومشكورة عالمعلومة الرائعة ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يعطيك العافيه خيتو 
تسلمي والله
تحياااااااتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو يعطيمك ربي الف  عافية
رحمة الله والديك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## MOONY

شكرا لكم جميعا لهذا التواصل الطيب يعطيكم ربي ألف عافيه
تحياتي للجميع
 :toung:

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا والله
 يعطيك الف عافيه على هالمعلومه

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*تسلم يمناكِ على النقال الرائع*

*و جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنييا و الآخرة*

*و ربِ يعطيكِ العافية*

*و بنتظار كل ما هو جديد ومفيد . . .*

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## MOONY

الله يعطيكم العافيه
شكرا لك عالتواجد واللرد الكريم
تحياتي لكم

----------


## حكاية حب

قرقيعاان 
حلوه الكلمه 
يسلموو غاليتي عالنقل الحلوو

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## MOONY

الله يسلمكم
اشكر تواجدكم الحلو
تحياتي لكِ

----------

